# Outdoor Patio insulation



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Without being able to see the porch with a picture and know how it was built not sure how we can tell you how to fix it.


----------



## fta123 (Apr 20, 2011)

*here is the patio*

Hope this helps


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Plant a tree or get an umbrella to get some shade there...you've got a sea of concrete that loves to absorb sun generated radiant heat...there isn't anywhere in that photo insulation would help...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are there any ceiling fans in there?
Is there a ceiling or is it open?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Some flowing, outdoor, sailcloth or similar material drapery panels might give you some shade. I like a large ceiling fan or two. Plants, plants and more plants will provide some natural cooling. You do have a lot of concrete surface area if the pic still rings true?


----------

